# Did you buy Christmas Candies? And, do you have to hide them from yourself? LOL!



## Denise1952 (Dec 6, 2017)

Well I did, and do!  I don't eat candies the rest of the year, but these are sooooooooo good!! I hope I don't forget where I hid themnthego:

Speak of, anyone know if you can still buy these types somewhere?  Used to love the ones with fillings, yum, yum!


----------



## Lon (Dec 6, 2017)

I just received 1 pound of Jelly Belly s just for me.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Denise. Amazon has them. Just type in old type Christmas candies.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 6, 2017)

I think you can buy that kind of candy at Vermont Country Store. 

Lehman's also sells old-fashioned hard candies.

https://www.lehmans.com/product/old-fashioned-christmas-candy-large/


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 6, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I think you can buy that kind of candy at Vermont Country Store.
> 
> Lehman's also sells old-fashioned hard candies.
> 
> https://www.lehmans.com/product/old-fashioned-christmas-candy-large/



Wow, this is great!  Thanks for the link Jane. Should have known someone out there was still into making "the good old candy recipes"


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Hi Denise. Amazon has them. Just type in old type Christmas candies.



That's great to know as well Pappy!!  Woohoo, to my sweet tooth, and maybe I better order some of dat toothpowder while I'm at it, :brush2:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 6, 2017)

Lon said:


> I just received 1 pound of Jelly Belly s just for me.



I'll have to look those up, can't recall seeing them, but must be like jellybeans, yum yum:kiwi-fruit:


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 6, 2017)

*We have a store in Western NY  that sells a lot of the old time stuff like that candy.  I am sure you know the place, moviequeen1
.  It is called Vidlers.  *https://www.vidlers5and10.com/


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 6, 2017)

No I don't Marie I am "small-town" although I lived in a couple of cities, just not any place as that had this store!!  Wonderful!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 6, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> No I don't Marie I am "small-town" although I lived in a couple of cities, just not any place as that had this store!!  Wonderful!



Small towns are great, Denise.  I mentioned Moviequeen1 in my post, as she lives not far from Vidlers, in Buffalo, NY.  I am in Rochester NY


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2017)

No candy but I did buy and hide a package of these cookies, they fly off the shelves in my area!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 6, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> Small towns are great, Denise.  I mentioned Moviequeen1 in my post, as she lives not far from Vidlers, in Buffalo, NY.  I am in Rochester NY



Ohhhhhhhh, LOL!! I didn't get that was a username marie, thought it was the place, LOL!  I haven't met the Moviequeen1 lady yet


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 6, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> No candy but I did buy and hide a package of these cookies, they fly off the shelves in my area!



Oh man, those look good!  Just any sweets will do fine  I saw Almond  Roca at the store, came very close to getting some of that I think I  shall, LOL!!  By the way, these are sooooooooooo good, if I can find  them, I may get them too!!  Thanks for the reminder Aunt Bea.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2017)

This Vidler's store is so cute! I had a great time looking at their stuff.
They sell my favorite Violets candy, funny hats, retro and hard to find items like the old fashioned egg beaters.

Thanks, Marie!

A yodeling pickle-

 
 backscratcher


----------

